

Ask HN: What questions about applying to YC do you want answered? (S11 alum) - jasonshen

Hey guys,<p>I'm Jason and cofounder of Ridejoy (YC S11).<p>I'm pulling together a semi-comprehensive guide to applying to YC. There are already some good resources out there but it's a little scattered and I just want to make something<p>Got about 11 pgs of notes typed up so far, but want to get input from HN. What are your top questions about applying / submit a strong app?<p>More info on this project + a few quick questions here: http://jasonyshen.wufoo.com/forms/help-me-write-a-guide-to-applying-to-y-combinator/
======
harman
Hi Jason, thanks for the initiative.

Wanted to know How does YC works for International Applicants. Especially,
when the applicant has already started in the company in the Native country.

